# i7-4710MQ | Undervolting iGPU



## uni_0n (Nov 20, 2021)

Hello guys.
I did undervolting to my cpu Intel Core i7-4710MQ some -93.8mV in CPU Core/Cache, seems to go stable (more than one week, im using my laptop every day), if it needs i will go above.

But the question is, i want to undervolt my iGPU - Intel HD Graphics 4600.

As shown by the recommendations from the Internet, I can safely undervolt it by -25.4mv. But I want to go lower, to maximize the heat dissipation of the processor. The cooling system still does not so much with MX4 thermal paste.
My laptop is Lenovo Thinkpad T440p with a discrete card.
I want to achieve the result, despite the fact that i7-4712MQ cpu (lowered tdp) is coming to me already soon, expensive thermalpaste and thermal pad from TG and small copper radiators from china

Thank you


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 20, 2021)

My Lenovo laptop has a 4700MQ. It uses the same Intel HD 4600 GPU. 
It is running the GPU-Z render test with an undervolt of -100 mV. This only lowers GPU power consumption and temperatures a very small amount. 
If you have a Nvidia GPU then there is no need to undervolt the Intel GPU.


----------



## uni_0n (Nov 21, 2021)

Thanks. I played a bit of games as I couldn't get the iGPU to run Render test in GPU-Z/GPU Capc Viewer. Everything works stably. For example, the Roblox game from Microsoft store.
I real don't think it makes sense to undervolt anymore.
The temperatures do not reach critical ones, but in Limits-window the value of PL2 is still blinking red at CPU and iGPU (while gaming). When I play from a discrete GT 730M card (100% load and 50-65% on CPU), the temperatures are stable at 85 degrees (please note, I have 92 Prochot) and the processor does not show any limits during the game. Thanks.
I think with expensive thermal paste and a new processor it will be just wonderful to enjoy my laptop.


----------

